# Church things



## TellicoTurning (Aug 31, 2012)

The pastor at our local Presb. church dropped off a pile of wood outside my shop a couple of months back.  I've found out he likes to collect the Chalice and Paten sets and has several in his office... since I usually give back a bowl or other turning to anyone who gives me wood, I decided to make him a Chalice and Paten set.... part of the wood he dropped off was a log of spalted hackberry... fantastic looking wood, but not suitable for the chalice and paten... the rest of the wood was some nice white oak, so that's what he gets... the chalice is about 7 1/2" high x just over 4" dia at the top.... the Paten (Plate) is 11 1/2 inches diameter.... finish is my old standby... Minwax wipe on polurethane... about 10 coats. 

Guess I'll need to go to church soon so I can present it to him.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 31, 2012)

You've been busy, Chuck!


----------



## Tom T (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice work, great gift. Thank you for shring the number of coats and what you used to to get that nice finish.  I alwys am torn on what finish to use. can I send you some wood, okay just kidding on the wood


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 1, 2012)

Very nice.  Looks great.


----------

